# One time use credits  Worldmark



## jmdickie (Dec 5, 2014)

I thought I posted this, but don't see it. Can anyone tell me the best place to purchase one time use credits for Worldmark?


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 5, 2014)

The worst place is The Official Wyndham owner's message board

 Search ebay "world mark one time" include description

 Here's an Auction  You might as well by Fax if you haven't used your 1 in 4/5 red exception, the $ 35 listed is only charged you are renting in 2 X your annual allotment.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-000-Worl...81520015587?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item418be688e3

 On WMO There are several for rent

 Here is a Want to Rent Section

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=68

 and Here's a for Rent Section

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=67

 It's best to bundle the housekeeping tokens needed with the purchase, they are available from Wyndham at a premium (points are always also available at 15 cents anytime, 8 cents once every four or five years) but you must transfer the HK token in the same transaction as the credits, at a ratio of at least 5000 pts to 1 HKT


----------



## jmdickie (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you. I had forgotten about world mark owners. Another great resource


----------

